# Fluffy Bunny Spa Paradise Main Thread!



## CulinaryOtaku (Jul 16, 2010)

You arrive on the island. You see sand, sun, crystal clear water, and palm trees surrounding a serene-looking light jungle. But above all, one sight stands out: A large wooden building with many walls made of nearly all glass on one floor, giving a wonderful view, and on the second floor, plain windows. The second floor is where you can find all of the living quarters along with a sauna and other luxuries. On the first floor, indoor pools, Hot tubs, Pool tables, bars, and so much more. This place has anything you could think of and more than you could ever want.

As you are greeted and already the treatment has begun, being waited on hand and foot. You barely have to do anything! This island is your getaway from the outside world, a paradise. You are then informed that the only people who are invited to the island are all single.

Love, drama, romance, and so much more await at this amazing place... The Fluffy Bunny Spa Paradise!

Link to the OOC thread here.

Rules:
1. Don't be afraid of language and romance and stuff... It's encouraged.
2. Your posts can be from 1st or 3rd person point of view. Although 1st person may be easier to express your characters true feelings and desperate desire to slit their wrists and die.
3. You can go into detail with your romance, but make it so it's not so graphic that it would have to be in the bathhouse. (Although, Vergil used to get away with a lot of graphic shit)
4. Feel free to kill off your characters any time you see fit as they go uber emo. Yo have no limit to the number of characters you can create.


Now go, my dearies and have a fabulicious time!​


----------



## Kinzey (Jul 18, 2010)

Kinzey stepped of the boat, a pained expression on his face. He spoke in a halting, jumpy voice, like that of William Shatner, "I...donotbelonghere-thissss...isnottheplaceforme...I am...afreakofnature...amonster, nevertoloveor...tobeloved. You may have brought me here...against my will, but...IknowIwillneverfind...happiness". Then, he fell to his knees and screamed at the sky "KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!!!"


----------



## Alisdragon (Jul 18, 2010)

Hazuki steps off the boat is thinking is it better here than back home, my worthless guy and SSI, pays for crap. Nobody in this freaking world wants to restore my eyesight at all. Stupid crappy world of live. She brought up her cane it was sorta useless in the sand, Hazuki hears somebody screaming and complaining about how life sucks in there life, it sounded like a male voice. She ignore him and went down the beach some as her long skirt drag in the sand. "Why, did I came here, I can't see how beautiful this place his, but the sounds are peaceful of the ocean waves hitting the shore." She sighs and stops on the beach and know of her foot prints and print of the skirt dragging behine and is wondering who is already here and also forgot abot the print of the ane in the sand.


----------

